# Importing a Skyline



## Outer Edge (Sep 16, 2004)

Does anyone know the mods that need to be done for getting a skyling to the states. I am in Australia but moving to the US and want to take my car with me. Can anyone help me with this? I know that things like seat mounts and the speedo need to be changed but does anything structural have to be changed? Also what is the crash tests and crash test reports that I have heard peole talk about before? Any ideas where i can find these details?

Anyhelp would be great.
Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please read around in this forum...been covered a lot!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There are many things that need to be changed. The list would be too long to list. Motorex usually takes 3+ months to do the work. So that gives you an estimate that has to be done. Also the car has to be imported by a registered importer. Which you are not. So its going to be expensive. You would be better just to leave it there


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

SKD_Tech said:


> There are many things that need to be changed. The list would be too long to list. Motorex usually takes 3+ months to do the work. So that gives you an estimate that has to be done. Also the car has to be imported by a registered importer. Which you are not. So its going to be expensive. You would be better just to leave it there


i believe motorex charges about 25grand to do all the work. i think.. check out their webpage


----------



## Outer Edge (Sep 16, 2004)

Is there anyway that I can get the crash data that is avaiable for the skyline tests? I think that would be intresting to see.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

Outer Edge said:


> Is there anyway that I can get the crash data that is avaiable for the skyline tests? I think that would be intresting to see.


would be interesting


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Um probably wasn't much left to study


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Hiro is about to lose his company


----------



## Outer Edge (Sep 16, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> Hiro is about to lose his company


I'm new and got no idea who 'Hiro' is ut would like to know more? what company and what is meant by loose it


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

Outer Edge said:


> I'm new and got no idea who 'Hiro' is ut would like to know more? what company and what is meant by loose it



Hiro is the guy that owns motorex, and the infamous blackbird. You may have seen his car in 2f2f . Also, it depends on what model and generation the car is. Right now, i dont think motorex can legalize a car other than the GT-R. 

and the wont release the crash data  its confidential.

EDIT: also remember that years 96 and up GT-R's cannot be legalized at this time.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Hiro doesn't own the Blackbird anymore, he sold that to Craig Liberman a looong time ago. And Motorex is NOT going out of business, shame on you SkylineR33gts for starting and/or perpetuating a rumor like that. In fact they have a big surprise for D1 next season, but its a secret and I promised not to tell...yet.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

bII said:


> Hiro doesn't own the Blackbird anymore, he sold that to Craig Liberman a looong time ago. And Motorex is NOT going out of business, shame on you SkylineR33gts for starting and/or perpetuating a rumor like that. In fact they have a big surprise for D1 next season, but its a secret and I promised not to tell...yet.



DAMN THAT CRAIG LEIBERMAN! i just found this above statement was true this morning all by myself, and i didnt want to believe it. did you see the ricey paint he had for it? UGLY. it was called the blackbird for a reason...it was black and it was a damn clean car.


----------



## lambchops (Aug 29, 2004)

So... you can't even do a personal import in the US ???


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

lambchops said:


> So... you can't even do a personal import in the US ???


any direct importation is illegal unless proper documents are filled out.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

lambchops said:


> So... you can't even do a personal import in the US ???


If you're a US citizen, you first have to check if the car is eligible to be imported into the US.
Here's the list from NHTSA's site:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ELIG071404.html
Read the intro info about the RHD models also.

If the vehicle isn't on that list, and some of them on the list (such as the Skyline) have to go through an RI to pickup and legalize the car when it arrives:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/graymarket_RI_list05282004.html


If you aren't a citizen, which may apply to the one who started this thread, then you can follow these rules:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/TempInfo.html
As you can see, a non US citizen who isn't visiting military or diplomat (I don't mean visiting as most consider it, but in having a "tour" here) could bring a Skyline in for no longer then a year and it cannot be sold to a US Citizen.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

Hey i am only telling you what i was told from Customs and my Customs Broaker so rumors may be but that is what they told me..any RI can legalize it, fyi


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

SkylineR33gts said:


> Hey i am only telling you what i was told from Customs and my Customs Broaker so rumors may be but that is what they told me..any RI can legalize it, fyi


any RI that is registered to legalize skylines. Take a look at the list....only 2 companies.


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

which 2


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Simply put, any RI can import/legalize a car. The reason the Skyline is stuck is because for any RI to legalize it (other then Motorex) they would have to start from the beginning, which means crash testing, epa testing, etc.
Motorex had the structural details of the legalization kept confidential so that only they know what has to be done to get them legalized. For this reason, they are presently the only RI who can legalize them until another RI goes through the process from the start.

The two he's mentioning are Motorex (obviously) and RB Motoring, which is now on the RI list, before that they were going through Motorex. RB Motoring was started by ex Motorex employees and still has close ties with them.
Here's the list:
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/web_RI_list07142004.html


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

GTES-t said:


> Simply put, any RI can import/legalize a car. The reason the Skyline is stuck is because for any RI to legalize it (other then Motorex) they would have to start from the beginning, which means crash testing, epa testing, etc.
> Motorex had the structural details of the legalization kept confidential so that only they know what has to be done to get them legalized. For this reason, they are presently the only RI who can legalize them until another RI goes through the process from the start.
> 
> The two he's mentioning are Motorex (obviously) and RB Motoring, which is now on the RI list, before that they were going through Motorex. RB Motoring was started by ex Motorex employees and still has close ties with them.
> ...



well said  this is also the reason they dont do leglization on all skylines too, only GT-R's and GT-S's. They need to crash at least 3 cars of the same make and model for the DOT crash testing so they can get consitant results. The part that really sucks, is that if you figure out what needs to be done, you CAN do the legalization for yourself, but you still need to pay motorex or RB the $16k-$25k to "OK" the car to the DOT and EPA.


----------



## pinoidude (Sep 21, 2004)

ok...i'm a newb...but been researchin this stuff for bout 2 months...First of all...96 and up Skylines(GTR and GTS) can be legalized at this time...according to the email i got from MotoRex...and u can import the skyline urself and just have to get it through customs...but it wont be street legal(so u gonna need a tower or a flatbed handy)...i suggest that if u dont wanna pay lots of money...jus get a skyline from j-garage.com and get it through customs...then jus get it legalized...it'll take longer and more work...but atleast its cheaper...if u lazy and have a butt load of money...then go through motoRex...


----------



## pinoidude (Sep 21, 2004)

Thought u guys should read this:
As of Oct 2003 the ONLY RHD JDM allowed for import into US is 1990-1999 Skyline GTS GTR. The vehicle must go to US conversion company (est 8k-18k USD) to meet US DOT standards. And you have to give them a returnable "bond" of 150% of vehicle value until conversion is done. If you get caught with an illegal one on the roads it will be confiscated and destroyed at YOUR cost.


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

pinoidude said:


> ok...i'm a newb...but been researchin this stuff for bout 2 months...First of all...96 and up Skylines(GTR and GTS) can be legalized at this time...according to the email i got from MotoRex...and u can import the skyline urself and just have to get it through customs...but it wont be street legal(so u gonna need a tower or a flatbed handy)...i suggest that if u dont wanna pay lots of money...jus get a skyline from j-garage.com and get it through customs...then jus get it legalized...it'll take longer and more work...but atleast its cheaper...if u lazy and have a butt load of money...then go through motoRex...



let me point out some wrong info here...you cant just bring in a skyline and have it clear customs without the proper paperwork. the ONLY way to get it in, is with a RACE use or SHOW USE only document. once inside the united states, it cannot be on the streets for more than 1500 miles a year. and with the show use forms, it must be out of the country in 6 months unless otherwise agreed. going through all this paperwork is going to take you weeks to accomplish. Customs WILL NOT release the car unless and until you have the documents. and if you dont have the documents, it either 1.) gets shipped back at your expense, 2.) gets sent to the crusher at your expense or 3.) they hold the car at your expense until you can legalize it. 

the only way to get the car legalized is THROUGH motorex or RB Motoring which both have the same prices for legalization. 16k-25k is what it will cost you. All the cars through motorex and rb motoring are in TOP condition. You can buy a beater yourself and have them legalize it, but theres no way to have a street legal skyline w/o going through motorex or rb.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

pinoidude said:


> ok...i'm a newb...but been researchin this stuff for bout 2 months...First of all...96 and up Skylines(GTR and GTS) can be legalized at this time...according to the email i got from MotoRex...and u can import the skyline urself and just have to get it through customs...but it wont be street legal(so u gonna need a tower or a flatbed handy)...i suggest that if u dont wanna pay lots of money...jus get a skyline from j-garage.com and get it through customs...then jus get it legalized...it'll take longer and more work...but atleast its cheaper...if u lazy and have a butt load of money...then go through motoRex...





pinoidude said:


> Thought u guys should read this:
> As of Oct 2003 the ONLY RHD JDM allowed for import into US is 1990-1999 Skyline GTS GTR. The vehicle must go to US conversion company (est 8k-18k USD) to meet US DOT standards. And you have to give them a returnable "bond" of 150% of vehicle value until conversion is done. If you get caught with an illegal one on the roads it will be confiscated and destroyed at YOUR cost.


Ok, which story are you trying to tell us. Your first post says anyone can legalize it and your second one says it must go to US conversion company. I think you're going to have to keep researching.

By the way, your second post is the right one.


----------



## pinoidude (Sep 21, 2004)

AHh...i was tryin to say somthin else...but i cant explain..ohh well...thkz for the info...OOHH YAHH...if ne one here wants a legal skyline and is in Florida...go to Evolution Imports...they have a skyline ER34, GTR R34 and a GTR R33...but i have to call them first and check the info on those cars


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

pinoidude said:


> AHh...i was tryin to say somthin else...but i cant explain..ohh well...thkz for the info...OOHH YAHH...if ne one here wants a legal skyline and is in Florida...go to Evolution Imports...they have a skyline ER34, GTR R34 and a GTR R33...but i have to call them first and check the info on those cars


4 door skylines cant be legalized......


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

pinoidude said:


> if ne one here wants a legal skyline and is in Florida...go to Evolution Imports...they have a skyline ER34, GTR R34 and a GTR R33...but i have to call them first and check the info on those cars


Evolutions Imports in a scam/fraud site. First of all, never trust a "business" on the internet (or any business for that matter) that has a PO Box (which anyone can go to the post office and get one) and does not list a physical address. Second check the Better Business Bureau for any info:
http://www.orlando.bbb.org/nis/newsearch2.asp?ID=1&ComID=0733000012002719

Notice under Customer Experience:
_Based on BBB files, this company has an unsatisfactory record with the Bureau due to unanswered complaint(s)._

A good sign of a scam site.

Also, as you said earlier:
_As of Oct 2003 the ONLY RHD JDM allowed for import into US is 1990-1999 Skyline GTS GTR._ 

The site claims to be able to import STREET LEGAL JDM (therefore RHD) Integras, Evos, S15 Silvias, Etc. None of which are on the previous or current Vehicle Eligibility List (Now as of July 2004):
http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/ELIG071404.html


----------



## pinoidude (Sep 21, 2004)

aight aight...thkz for the info


----------



## pinoidude (Sep 21, 2004)

aight...i found a site that seems really really fake...and this dude is sellin skylines and silvia's and shit...and he said that the skylines have been legalized...and he has 'em on ebay and people have bought from him...but i think its a JOKE!!!....check it out
www.japimportsusa.com
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2490693476&rd=1


----------



## tougedrifter (Sep 17, 2004)

pinoidude said:


> aight...i found a site that seems really really fake...and this dude is sellin skylines and silvia's and shit...and he said that the skylines have been legalized...and he has 'em on ebay and people have bought from him...but i think its a JOKE!!!....check it out
> www.japimportsusa.com
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2490693476&rd=1



the first one probably gets their cars through motorex, and the ebay one is obviously fake. it doesnt have US plates.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

pinoidude said:


> aight...i found a site that seems really really fake...and this dude is sellin skylines and silvia's and shit...and he said that the skylines have been legalized...and he has 'em on ebay and people have bought from him...but i think its a JOKE!!!....check it out
> www.japimportsusa.com
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=6392&item=2490693476&rd=1


Yeah, japimportusa is also fake site. One guy was posting it before, and when several of us checked into it. Same, problem no address listed, only a toll free number, (can't verify an address with that). One person who had been in contact with them, had an address.

We checked the Better Business Bureau, and the business does not exist. However, at the same address as the website is registered to and the address given to the interested buyer, is a company called Elite Carpet Cleaning. The address is also a home address in Reno. So, it's definitely NOT a legal importer.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

1.) Anyone quoting conversion prices on an FAQ seems shady.

2.) (No offense to Nevada/Florida residents) Businesses based out of Florida or Nevada ALWAYS raises a red flag with me (loose accounting/corporate/disclousure laws, generous lien laws, Lots of of people buy real estate in FL for example, because that property can not be taken to pay a settlement, and guess where OJ Simpson lives?)

3.) No address on website, hmmm? This guy doesn't even bother with a PO Box. Super shady.


----------

